# last Day of vacation



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So today was my last day of vacation so I decided I would enjoy a nice smoke out back, it was very nice and quiet today just me and my son out in the back yard:redface:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great way to start your vacation. Nice relaxing day with a fantastic cigar. Padron 1926 - good way to start your vacation - and not a bad way to finish it either.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Good looking boy I can see the resemblance. He looks interested in that fine smoke- I say put a couple of those away till he gets old enough and that will be PRICELESS!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Padron...a great way to start or fininish a vacation!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

All good things must come to an end!!! Great choise Jitzy


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice way to end the vacation!!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Careful the kid seems to be gunning for your smoke. Nice pics and a great way to end the vacation.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That looks great Joe. Good looking boy you got*


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

a nice way to finish your vacation:dribble:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Enjoy your last day of vacation.very nice choice on the cigar....


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*lil jitzy looks like he is going to take your padron when you aren't looking. haha. way to smoke bro!*


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to go Jitzy, Great cigar and a Good looking *Kid* can't get better than that


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Good way to enjoy the day.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man thats awesome...i always remember my dad smoking out back!!haha


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

The way your son was eye ballin your smoke I'd lock the humidor along with the liquer cabnet...(Haha) Nice final vacation treat...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey-

wheres the fishing rod????


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good lookin legacy there Joe. Great choice of stick!!!:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

There is something about a nice smoke and some Starbucks iced coffee....I have been enjoying both lately...had a Hemingway SS with an iced coffee the other day...it was oh so nice....great pics jitzy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

Very nice, smoking at the beach is great.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great smoke


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like an awesome relaxing time!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Livin the good life! That's the thing about vacations, they are always to short.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Very good choice Joe. Love the Stinky. I really got to pick one of those up.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice Joe! Good to see a familiar site.  Sucks the vacation is over though.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I do not know whether you know the saying; Young learned is old done!!
But I find that applicable here!! :biggrin:
Great cigar bud!!


----------



## cigardaddyo (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome smoke but the iPhone is the best..... Hey I work for Apple so I have to give it a shout out!!! :redface:

Let me know if you need any help with it.... :teacher:


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

tmoney said:


> There is something about a nice smoke and some Starbucks iced coffee....I have been enjoying both lately...had a Hemingway SS with an iced coffee the other day...it was oh so nice....great pics jitzy


Ya, I have to agree. Starbucks and a nice anniversario - a brilliant combination. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow... You've inspired me!:biggrin:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Perhaps no one picked up on this but...you spent your vacation at home? Well, at least you had good company and a good cigar!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like a great way to end a vacation. I think your boy is eyeing up your 80th, though


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice looking smoke!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Joe - you sure know how to have a vacation! Love those 26's - good call.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

SVB said:


> Perhaps no one picked up on this but...you spent your vacation at home? Well, at least you had good company and a good cigar!


I wasn't home my whole vacation just my last 2 days. In fact I'm so wiped out from my last vacation I'm going back on one again after this week:biggrin:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like an excellent way to finish up. Maybe others will be taking a gas price induced STA-Cation! If so, the kids, smokes, nice!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like a great day to wrap thing up well!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great way to end a vacation. And a great way to educate your son about quality cigars.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely done, Joe. As always!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Let some child protective services wacko see that one with the kid looking at the cigar, and you could have some real trouble. (Sorry, busibodies.)


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! I'm jealous!


----------



## The Cigar Spy (Jun 18, 2008)

beautiful man, congrats on the great smoke and a good lookin kid 

get home safe


----------

